# Bergbau 375  Und Spitzhacke



## crashman (30. Mai 2008)

hiho 

habe ja 375 er reicht aber gibt es nicht auch ne andere spitzhack  als nur die weise einfache spitzhacke und wenn ja woooo?????


----------



## RadioactiveMan (30. Mai 2008)

ja es gibt eine graue waffe die auch als spitzhacke verwendbar ist aber speziell für skill 375er Bergbauer gibts meines wissens keine.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2008)

Diese hier gibts noch z.B.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (31. Mai 2008)

oder die hier:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=20723




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holydiver666 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hat es nicht mal ne spitzhacke gegeben die die abbau zeit verringert? ka aber ist schon ne ganze weile her das ich das gehört habe...


----------



## cabul (6. Januar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40772


----------

